# So young



## Hydrobell (Sep 15, 2021)

Just a baby.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

3 to 4 more weeks?


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 3 to 4 more weeks?


Outstanding observation good sir.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Outstanding observation good sir.


Looking Good


----------



## Africanna (Sep 16, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Just a baby.


I love babies


----------

